# DWest left off Sophomore Roster



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

PG TJ Ford (MIL) Jameer Nelson (ORL)
SG Ben Gordon (CHI) Devin Harris (DAL)
SF Luol Deng (CHI) Andre Iguodala (PHI)
PF D Howard (ORL) Andres Nocioni (CHI)
C Emeka Okafor (CHAR) N Krstic (NJ)


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Weak. 

Is Ford really considered a sophomore? I know he missed all of last season but isn't he still a 3rd year player?


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

of course, as a saint joe homer, i wanted both hawks (jameer nelson and delonte west) to make the team, but i think dwest does deserve to be there.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Okafor can't play, why didn't they call Jefferson?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pat...shouldn't you change your sig? (Dwayne Jones is now a Celtic)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He deserves it over Ford. Jameer should be starting if he returns from his injury.l


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

Duly noted, I changed my signature


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He deserves it over Ford.


Do you mean to tell me you'd rather have West than T.J. Ford as the Celtics PG?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Do you mean to tell me you'd rather have West than T.J. Ford as the Celtics PG?


As mentioned, T.J's not really a 2nd year player...well technically...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> As mentioned, T.J's not really a 2nd year player...well technically...


If that's his reasoning, OK, but T.J. Ford is a better NBA point guard than Delonte West, and it really isn't close.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

i guess tj ford is a redshirt sophomore in the nba...dwest was overlooked.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Ford is a sophomore, he wasn't overlooked.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Ford is the better player but come on that is pushing it


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I said better point guard. And it isn't close.

As players, Ford is still better, but not by miles.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

T.J. Ford played 55 games his rookie year before the spinal injury sidelined him for 18 months. This is definitely his second year in the show.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

When I said pushing I was talking about how he is a 3rd year player that missed all of 1 season. It shouldbe for guys that have been in the NBA for two years.

West should of made it over Harris. Harris will be better but West has been better


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

T.J. Ford has played only nine more games than Delonte West in his NBA career.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> T.J. Ford has played only nine more games than Delonte West in his NBA career.


So he could of played in 50 less games for all I care. It is his third year in the NBA he is not a sophmore there is no such thing as redshirting in this league, Who cares if he missed all of last year he was still on the team


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

This is his second year playing in the NBA. Just because he was alive last year doesn't mean it should count as him playing.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

It is his 3rd year in the NBA his is not a sophmore if there was redshirting in the NBA then there is a diff story.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Uhhh...wouldn't "being in the NBA" constitute playing?

It's funny, because you wouldn't care either way if it didn't directly affect Delonte West.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Uhhh...wouldn't "being in the NBA" constitute playing?
> 
> It's funny, because you wouldn't care either way if it didn't directly affect Delonte West.


He was a listed member of the team for 3 years. When you are redshirted you are not listed on the team.
It is his 3rd year in the NBA, 2nd year playing, If you are in the NBA for 3 years you are a Junior (3rd year in the league)

But you won't care if it didn't negativley affect DWest


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He was a listed member of the team for 3 years. When you are redshirted you are not listed on the team.
> It is his 3rd year in the NBA, 2nd year playing, If you are in the NBA for 3 years you are a Junior (3rd year in the league)


So I guess they should just boot him off the team because he's injured. 

This is his second year playing in the NBA.



> But you won't care if it didn't negativley affect DWest


You wish. Just because Ford is twice the point guard West will ever be doesn't mean you need to get upset about it. I've given D his props this year, and he's impressed me. But T.J. Ford not only is a sophomore, he's also better. So I see no problems with him being on the roster ahead of West.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> You wish. Just because Ford is twice the point guard West will ever be doesn't mean you need to get upset about it.


Actually Ford's stats are only slightly above West's he will never be twice the player. Stats are factual.



> So I guess they should just boot him off the team because he's injured.


No, but if he is on the roster he is on the team. Yes it is his 2nd year playing but his 3rd year in the league.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Actually Ford's stats are only slightly above West's


Right, forgot stats were everything. Shucks. Ford's playmaking ability absolutely demolishes West's. Once again, it's not close, either. 



> he will never be twice the player


What the hell? I never said such a thing. Perhaps if you cared to read what I say instead of assuming, that'd be great. K thanks.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Stats are factual.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

My favorite stat is wins pierce can't get those


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> My favorite stat is wins pierce can't get those


Haha, you rock! If it means anything, you really are my favorite troll.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

DWest, you're just sore because your namesake didn't make it. Drop it already.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Haha, you rock! If it means anything, you really are my favorite troll.


What is the key to the game, induvidual points?

You play to win the game. Anything less should be dissapointed


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I would offer a rebuttal, but arguing with you has proven to be a futile process. You do entertain me, though, so you can take some solace in that fact.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> You play to win the game.




thank you herman edwards


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Do you mean to tell me you'd rather have West than T.J. Ford as the Celtics PG?


God no.

I stated that West has played better for the first half-season than Ford. I think Ford will be the better player.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Also, Ford is eligible to play as a "sophmore."

Collison was considered a rookie last season, I believe.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh oh... I see Krstic!

Anyone remember our debate last season of Krstic or Al, and whom should had made it?

-Petey


----------



## jimmywolfrey (Jan 17, 2006)

this thread has to be the worst discussion of an issue i have ever seen.

dwest not on team
Tford over west?
tford 3rd year player
no, tford 2nd year player
no, tford 3rd year player
no, tford 2nd year player
tford is better at pg than west MUCH Better
no tford is not MUCH better than west at pg
you want tford as the celtics pg?
tford is better than dwest overall just not much better
tford is a 3rd year player
collison was a rookie last year
no tford is a 2nd year player 

etc etc etc...
worthless 

sorry to the posters...


----------



## jimmywolfrey (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't think they really go with an equal amount of every position. I don't think they go by wins and losses (see the 3 bulls on the team). I think they just go with who they think will draw the most fans versus how good they are doing stat wise. 

With that said Delonte West isn't as big of a household name as TJ Ford and doesn't have the journalistic story (coming back from a serious injury) like Delonte West. 

However, if you look at the stats TJ Ford and Delonte West overall there isn't too much of a difference. But if you look at the effeciency categories, Delonte blows TJ away. AND Delonte has blown TJ out of the water the last two months of the season stat wise and efficiency. Delonte (besides his first couple games) had a slow start to the season. 

TJ Ford Overall Stats:
39 Games
MPG 37
FG: 181-451
FG per game: 4.6 - 11.6
FG% 40%
3P: 21-60
3P per game: 0.54 - 1.54
3P%: 35%
FT: 94-132
FT per game: 2.41 - 3.38
FT%: 71%
PPG: 12.2 
APG: 6.4
OPG: 0.7 DPG: 3.8 RPG: 4.5
SPG: 1.21
BPG: 0.13
Turnovers PG: 3.15
TO to Assist Ratio: 2.02
Fouls PG: 3.0

Delonte West Overall Stats:
43 Games
MPG 32.8
FG: 189-373
FG per game: 4.4 - 8.7
FG% 51%
3P: 47-112
3P per game: 1.09 - 2.60
3P%: 42%
FT: 52-61
FT per game: 1.21 - 1.42
FT%: 85%
PPG: 11.1 
APG: 4.2 
OPG: 0.8 DPG: 3.4 RPG: 4.2
SPG: 1.14
BPG: 0.74
Turnovers PG: 1.67
TO to Assist Ratio: 2.51
Fouls PG: 3.0

The NBA is a business and they think they can milk TJ Ford's story more than Delonte's point blank. Its not about who is having a better year or who's team is winning. It's about the story. 

They could have very easily dropped LDeng, Gordon, Devin Harris, Iggy, Nelson, Kristic Nocioni, Okafur, and Ford and put Dwest on there based on the seasons each of these players are having. Okafur has been hurt and only has played 25 games. IF it were me i wouldn't have put 3 chicago bulls on there and not one Celtic. The only player on the Sophomore squad that can honestly say they should make it over Delonte is Dwight Howard. Jameer Nelson has alot of his stats during garbage time especially earlier in the season.

The players who I think should be on there on the Soph's squad are:

9 players max
PG: TJ Ford, Jameer Nelson, Devin Harris
SG: Delonte West, Ben Gordon
SF: Deng, Iggy
PF: Nocioni
C: Dhoward


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice post. 
Yes it is. 
No it isn't,
Yes it is.....

Kidding, kidding! :biggrin: 

I agree with your analysis. It's hard to pick a soph team. There's a lot of them. 
I do think Delonte belongs on there by virtue of his improvement and importance to the team.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Nice that we even have a PG that we are considering for the Soph team. Nice work once again Danny!


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

i have to disagree about your jameer comment somewhat. the team isn't doing well, but he leads the team in 4th quarter points and was second in the league for 4th quarter points for all backups. so he has made important contributions.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> My favorite stat is wins pierce can't get those


JR Bremer got those for this team...too bad West can't do it too...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> JR Bremer got those for this team...too bad West can't do it too...


What is it with you and JR Bremer?

Pierce is the team leader. Not the same for the others.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> What is it with you and JR Bremer?
> 
> Pierce is the team leader. Not the same for the others.


Me and JR Bremer? Well since many hustle players are superstars, I think Bremer should be included in that.

Pierce is the team leader, yet there's only three individuals, with a very good team around them, and one great starting five, who have won a championship in the past seven years.

BTW, LeBron has not lead his team to the playoffs yet, but he's had a better team to work with the past two years...I guess he's another top bum.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> The official Danny Ainge has turned lemons - into lemonade





> #1AntoineWalkerFan


What? The guy that has a kiss my *** Danny Ainge club joined this one?

Good to see you're getting some members, Causeway. I wasn't sure if your club would be met with such a good reception, so I decided I had to join up. You really didn't hafta take anybody out, I mean I liked Battie and E-Will but I like the pieces we have now better.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> What? The guy that has a kiss my *** Danny Ainge club joined this one?
> 
> Good to see you're getting some members, Causeway. I wasn't sure if your club would be met with such a good reception, so I decided I had to join up. You really didn't hafta take anybody out, I mean I liked Battie and E-Will but I like the pieces we have now better.





ok hoooooooold up lets clear something up...I joined only when cause took out the "yes...even walker" part...let it be known that i will do whatever it takes to save face for one of the greatest celtics of all time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im standin up for u AW i gotchu!!!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> "yes...even walker" part...


But it's still thicky insinuated. I mean you could cut that insinuation with a knife.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> But it's still thicky insinuated. I mean you could cut that insinuation with a knife.




this is true...but u gotta take the bad with the good ey?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> But it's still thicky insinuated. I mean you could cut that insinuation with a knife.



:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> What? The guy that has a kiss my *** Danny Ainge club joined this one?
> 
> Good to see you're getting some members, Causeway. I wasn't sure if your club would be met with such a good reception, so I decided I had to join up. You really didn't hafta take anybody out, I mean I liked Battie and E-Will but I like the pieces we have now better.


ok E-Will and Battie are back in.  They were not as much lemons as they were moved at the perfect time. On the decline.


----------

